# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Что он говорит??

## Оля

Замучилась слушать! Что он говорит после слов "Ребята, отвертки нет? Жаль"?  *Что* подстроить??  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajPiEX1SSvE

----------


## MasterAdmin

Похоже, под словом "нетерафинчик" он имеет ввиду "телевизор"  ::  
или может он говорит "мне б терафинчик подстроить". 
Так, догадки.

----------


## Оля

> Похоже, под словом "нетерафинчик" он имеет ввиду "телевизор"

 Мне слышится что-то вроде "здесь бы радимчик".
Он явно произносит название какого-то прибора или детали - может, кто-то в этом разбирается и в состоянии распознать это слово?  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Скорей всего, это придуманное слово, которое используется в фильме. Что-то вроде "нофелета"  ::  
Надо смотреть фильм целиком.
Еще возможно, что он говорит об исполнителе песни. Как его зовут?

----------


## Оля

> Скорей всего, это придуманное слово, которое используется в фильме. Что-то вроде "нофелета"

 Нет, не используется.
Это эпизод, сам фильм совсем не о ремонте телевизоров.  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Если фильм не о ремонте телевизоров, то о чем же?   ::

----------


## alexB

"Гетеродинчик подстроить ".  Гетеродин - радиотехническое устройство, генератор радиосигнала, если точнее. В телевизорах отвечает за автоматическую подстройку приёмного модуля на частоту канала. Вряд, ли в наше время у кого возникнет желание тыкать отвёрткой в нутро телевизора с иллюзорной надеждой улучшить изображение  Это дела давно минувших дней.

----------


## Оля

Алекс, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Ребята, помогите еще раз...
Что он говорит после слов "Мы сейчас прямо с поезда. Он меня просто замучил" и перед "Заехать - не заехать..." Я сто раз уже слушала, не могу разобрать.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXTi2X6kTMA

----------


## translationsnmru

"...и сам весь извёлся"

----------


## Оля

> "...и сам весь извёлся"

 Спасибо!

----------

